# I got lost in translation....



## knpo22 (May 5, 2006)

Hello, I appologize for not saying hello sooner. I am new to this forum and was going to post a hello yesterday but got lost in here and just found my way out!!!!! I hope to talk to every single person on here real soon.

Hugs and kisses,
knpo22


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Hello! Welcome! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 5, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

knpo22 said:
			
		

> Hello, I appologize for not saying hello sooner. I am new to this forum and was going to post a hello yesterday but got lost in here and just found my way out!!!!! I hope to talk to every single person on here real soon.
> 
> Hugs and kisses,
> knpo22




Welcome!

What besides Kenpo do you like to do? (* Lead back qustions for you to answer if you wish. *)


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Big place, many get lost and never find their way here!  Hope you enjoy yourself and I look forward to your posts!

Lisa


----------



## annie (May 5, 2006)

Welcome!  I am fairly new too!! Its easy to get lost in all the forums.  There is so much  great information in here!


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

Welcome - enjoy the journey; I know I got lost when I started looking around, following threads into different areas.  Happy posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Look around, Enjoy and any questions, Just holler~!!

~Tess


----------



## still learning (May 5, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in anytime......Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2006)

Again, Mr. Post, welcome to MartialTalk!  It will be refreshing to have someone from Mr. Dimmick's lineage here.

Enjoy!

:asian:


----------



## knpo22 (May 5, 2006)

Hey Rich:
 I have been recovering from knee surgery so I have been limited in my activities but realy enjoy riding my Harley. I joined a group called the Patriot Guard Riders and have been going to the funerals of returning Soilders to show my appreciaton and respect for their sacrafice. Something I feel strongly about. Thanks for asking. I hope to talk to you again.

Aloha,
Rich


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Greetings...there's coffee in the corner, but the donuts aren't as fresh as they were last week.
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2006)

knpo22 said:
			
		

> Hey Rich:
> I have been recovering from knee surgery so I have been limited in my activities but realy enjoy riding my Harley. I joined a group called the Patriot Guard Riders and have been going to the funerals of returning Soilders to show my appreciaton and respect for their sacrafice. Something I feel strongly about. Thanks for asking. I hope to talk to you again.
> 
> Aloha,
> Rich




What Bike you ride? I have a Harley look alike.  (* The Honda Sabre Black and Chrome  *)


----------



## Rick Wade (May 6, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Good luck talking to every single person.

V/R

RIck


----------



## knpo22 (May 7, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> What Bike you ride? I have a Harley look alike.  (* The Honda Sabre Black and Chrome  *)


 
I have a Harley Fatboy, (black and chrome). It is kinda of ironic, I spent all that money for a Harley, plus after market tax to fix it up to make it look like your bike because I liked the Honda Sabres, they look awesome. I guess I should have just bought a Sabre!!!! Oh well, if I was smart I would have been a Doctor or a Lawyer. Ride safe brother.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

knpo22 said:
			
		

> I have a Harley Fatboy, (black and chrome). It is kinda of ironic, I spent all that money for a Harley, plus after market tax to fix it up to make it look like your bike because I liked the Honda Sabres, they look awesome. I guess I should have just bought a Sabre!!!! Oh well, if I was smart I would have been a Doctor or a Lawyer. Ride safe brother.



I sat on both, and it was the seat to peg distance that did it for me. The Sabre was more comfortable. If the bike is not comfortable then you will nto ride it. 

Like you said Ride Safe Brother.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

Hi welcome to MT


----------



## knpo22 (May 7, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for such a friendly greeting to MT. You gave me a warm fuzzy.

Aloha,
Rich


----------

